# Lost Vizsla Moses, Lake Washington



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Julep has now been missing for over 24 hours. She was being cared for by Alpine Vizsla.










https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10223888051610203&id=1263488864


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The family has asked that this be shared, in hopes of getting her home.









Deployed military couple searches for dog, last seen in Moses Lake - YakTriNews.com


Sarah and Michael Martin said their family and friends are searching endlessly for their beloved dog, Julep




www.yaktrinews.com


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Julep is still missing.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Always very sad to see these posts. Our V's broke through our screen door yesterday. Luckily neighbor saw and held them until we got home. Scary moment for sure.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She is still missing. 



https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10223918294166248&id=1263488864


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Update... it is with a broken heart as Julep has crossed the rainbow bridge..., So sad! Julep was found dead curled up in a lilac bush by a local farmer, 100 from the road. She will be cremated. Phrase keep the family in your prayers


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

That's so sad ... it hurt to hear that. I have this mental image of her that's haunting me.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I just pray she didn't suffer very long.
None of them ever dreamed , she would scale a 6-foot fence to try and find her owners. She knew Jessica, and Jessica was in the yard when she escaped.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

So Sad.
As prior military, it is going to be heart wrenching for them when they get back from deployment. It will also make deployment just so much more difficult for them.


----------

